
Oxygen creation from collisions of carbon dioxide with surfaces - vackosar
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-10342-6
======
nabla9
Can someone explain what is strongly-bent CO2 configuration?

~~~
8bitsrule
As shown in Figure 3 (inset IV) and described in the paragraph above. CO2
ordinarily is linearly-bonded to O's on either side of the carbon (another
view:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_dioxide);](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_dioxide\);)
this a temporary change in the bonding angles.

"the rebounding CO2 undergoes substantial intramolecular rearrangement ... CO2
acquires a triangular configuration with nearly equal bond lengths..." called
a strongly bent CO2 intermediate.

Interesting idea; hope something comes of it.

